# Uber's CEO Made a Huge Mistake, and It Just May Signal the End of Uber



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


So be it &#128077;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uhhh no. Travis wasn't going to save Uber.



donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

When Uber goes out of business, there will be parties everywhere. And I'll be celebrating! 
&#127867;&#127881;&#127880;&#127867;


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Invisible said:


> When Uber goes out of business, there will be parties everywhere. And I'll be celebrating!
> &#127867;&#127881;&#127880;&#127867;
> 
> View attachment 398308
> View attachment 398309


Sign me up baby &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

DK did not let TK walk away, he was pushed.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Eh, Uber ain't going anywhere. Even if they cave, someone will step in and run the model. There's too much demand for it and too much money on the table. It would just be Uber with a different name. And not likely even that since "Uber" is pretty much a household name at this point. Even people that are riding Lyft tell other people that they're "in an Uber". It's pretty much a noun at this point.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Travis leaving the board helps Uber not hurts Uber


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> When Uber goes out of business, there will be *panties *everywhere. And I'll be celebrating!
> &#127867;&#127881;&#127880;&#127867;
> 
> View attachment 398308
> View attachment 398309


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


Good about the end, but. Uber never had any heart or soul to begin with.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Just need a settlement check first . . .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

When Uber lost Travis, they lost a key part of their heart and soul. And their guts. And their genitalia. Because Travis was a huge dic-Dictator. He was a huge dictator. Yeah. By losing Travis, Uber castrated itself. That's mostly what Uber lost.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


What a crock of shit article.

It appears that clown Justin Bariso was trying to get his readers to shed tears of pity for poor Travis (the guy who just cashed out of Uber with a cool $3 billion in cash).

Travis' "blood, sweat, and tears"? LOL.

The REAL blood, sweat, and tears come from the millions of exploited drivers.

Bariso even tried to portray evil Travis as some kind of "reformer" who wanted to make things better for the drivers but never got the chance to carry our his reforms due to his being forced out as CEO in 2017.

The problem with Bariso's claim is that Travis was still a board member with plenty of access to the media and had ample opportunities to push for much better treatment of the drivers, yet he didn't. That's because Travis is an evil man who's always held the drivers in utter contempt.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> That's because Travis is an evil man who's always held the drivers in utter contempt.


See youtube video about TK arguing about the existence of driver pay cuts, with a driver


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> See youtube video about TK arguing about the existence of driver pay cuts, with a driver


Bariso claimed that Travis had "seen the light" after that argument and wanted to make things better for the drivers but didn't get the chance because he was forced out as CEO. Bullshit.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


Bwhahahhahhahahahhahaha

Heart and soul? 
More like dagger in back, pain in ass, anchor around neck.

This guy ordered the spending of over 4 BILLION dollars to attempt to gain market dominance in COMMUNIST China against DIDI (which is owned by a relative of a voting member of the communist party, in case you didn't know why Uber was declared illegal and run out of China)...



Nats121 said:


> Bariso claimed that Travis had "seen the light" after that argument and wanted to make things better for the drivers but didn't get the chance because he was forced out as CEO. Bullshit.


This. 
TK was the ass that said as long as he was CEO there would never be in app tipping. 
We got it the week after they forced him out. 
Substantially after that video.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

donurs said:


> https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/u...n=1&partner=newsletter&campaign_date=07012020


This is the dumbest thing I've ever read on Inc. 



uberdriverfornow said:


> Travis leaving the board helps Uber not hurts Uber


Yes. Good riddance.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Travis leaving the board helps Uber not hurts Uber


I beg to differ


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Bariso claimed that Travis had "seen the light" after that argument and wanted to make things better for the drivers but didn't get the chance because he was forced out as CEO. Bullshit.


That's like saying "I felt really about about murdering all those folks during my ride to county jail, i turned my life around i swear"


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Heart and soul?
> More like dagger in back, pain in ass, anchor around neck.


More like TK is the reason Uber never had a heart or a soul.

But the real question is, without Uber, will that allow Lyft to be better for drivers? I hope so. Because, at least for me, Lyft sucks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Crbrocks said:


> I beg to differ


Did you notice Uber's stock price has gone UP since Travis sold all his stock and quit the board?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Uber is a good part time hustle and for only a select few who can pull this off full time. It's all market dependent.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Lesson of the story you say?

Learn to infrastructure, don't get sued and don't ever **** with the hand that moves your company.

Uber's infrastructure was so ****ed up... a ton of their money was spilling out like crazy through fees and plain milking by drivers, lol, no shows along other shit plus the scams/hacks drivers came up with because THEY pushed them to do so, had this been paid normally, people wouldn't have hit the edge (discovering the ability to recreate accounts, hack, etc), top that with multiple lawsuits and you got yourself a lesson to be learned and studied in business school.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Eh, Uber ain't going anywhere. Even if they cave, someone will step in and run the model. There's too much demand for it and too much money on the table. It would just be Uber with a different name. And not likely even that since "Uber" is pretty much a household name at this point. Even people that are riding Lyft tell other people that they're "in an Uber". It's pretty much a noun at this point.


Uber is the brand name just like Qtips, even generic brands are still called Q-tips. Silly comparison I know but I couldn't think of anything else LOL
It's a noun, it's a verb , it's an adjective. I'm ubering tonight. It's Uberriffic. Almost as universal as the f word



Nats121 said:


> What a crock of shit article.
> 
> It appears that clown Justin Bariso was trying to get his readers to shed tears of pity for poor Travis (the guy who just cashed out of Uber with a cool $3 billion in cash).
> 
> ...


How much stock do you think he has in Cloud kitchen?


Nats121 said:


> Bariso claimed that Travis had "seen the light" after that argument and LOL
> ted to make things better for the drivers but didn't get the chance because he was forced out as CEO. Bullshit.


He had an emotional moment when his mother passed away. Anyone would probably do the same. Does that mean he changed? No. In fact that letter wasn't released until 2 years later. Why? I seriously doubt the media had it and didn't publish it. If that was 100% authentic, regardless of him being pushed out or not , he would have still managed to hand that over to the board because it wouldn't have been about anything other than him being genuine and if that was truly the case, he would have still remained genuine regardless of the situation. If that was genuine he would have wanted people to truly know contents of that letter, regardless because it would have been about him changing as a person versus words backpedaling to save the company


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_FEARLESS LEADER CAN NOT BE REPLACED OR REPLICATED !_


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone knows that a company can’t make money without a heart and soul. I think Adam Smith wrote about that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Everyone knows that a company can't make money without a heart and soul. I think Adam Smith wrote about that.


Steve Jobs wasnt as Nice as Travis.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Travis had more than enough opportunity to see the light. His willful ignorance persisted and his reputation was tarnished so bad there is no way any CEO could keep him around. Travis dug his own hole and now he will rot in it. All his money won't save him. He's a loser for life. It's very sad that he chose this for himself.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> But the real question is, without Uber, will that allow Lyft to be better for drivers?


Those two jism satchels Zimmer and Logan are exponentially worse than Travis ever was.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Travis had more than enough opportunity to see the light. His willful ignorance persisted and his reputation was tarnished so bad there is no way any CEO could keep him around. Travis dug his own hole and now he will rot in it. All his money won't save him. He's a loser for life. It's very sad that he chose this for himself.


Uber would NOT EXIST if Travis desired "Compromise " !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Steve Jobs wasnt as Nice as Travis.


.....nor was Edison, Henry Ford, George Eastman, Elon Musk etc etc


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

However, Bill Gates seems like a decent person. Warren Buffet doesn't seem like he's too terrible, either.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> However, *Bill Gates *seems like a decent person. *Warren Buffet* doesn't seem like he's too terrible, either.


Both of "Founders" not inventors.
Unless Buffet is taking credit for the Hot "Buffet" &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought the thread was about CEO's and/or the mindsets of extremely weathy people as far as being nice. So Travis "invented" Uber? What did Elon Musk invent?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> I thought the thread was about CEO's and/or the mindsets of extremely weathy people as far as being nice. So Travis "invented" Uber? What did Elon Musk invent?


Uber is a German word for "over", "above" or "across".
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Überhttps://www.cnbc.com/2015/11/13/elon-musks-10-greatest-inventions-changing-the-world.html
Grasshopper, Familiarize yourself with google.
And enjoy the Warren "Buffet" &#129315;&#128514;
class dismissed


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Uber is a German word for "over", "above" or "across".
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ÜberGrasshopper, Familiarize yourself with google.
> class dismissed


What's a Google? I've never heard of it, sorry. -o:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> What's a Google? I've never heard of it, sorry. -o:


U need to cut back on driving

https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/official-driving-makes-stupid/


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Who says I drive at all anymore? You assume too much.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Who says I drive at all anymore? You assume too much.


....lost your keys, I get it&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
Ur a riot &#128077;
How do u transport yourself to your 2 other traditional jobs?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sues-california.370013/post-5715438


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> What did Elon Musk invent?


His own hubris.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> ....lost your keys, I get it&#128514;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> Ur a riot &#128077;
> How do u transport yourself to your 2 other traditional jobs?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-sues-california.370013/post-5715438


Why does that even matter? I live 4.5 miles from the day job. The part-time night job is 1 mile away. I also do online work..as if you really care that much about my life.


----------

